# Her son caught his mother cheating with his granddad. So she murdered him



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/mum-killed-her-son-8-090019951.html



> Mum killed her son, 8, when he ‘discovered her affair with his GRANDAD’


Leaves me feeling cold. How could she do that to her own flesh and blood?


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

I read that they are only going to give her thirty years. Thirty years for murdering her son because he caught her with her pants down!!!! A little gender equality for you.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

:surprise: Damn.........I have no words for this level of barbarity.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I can't believe it  
Ending the life of an innocent child to cover up an affair. 
30 years? 
When did we stop giving life sentences? 




Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EunuchMonk said:


> I read that they are only going to give her thirty years. Thirty years for murdering her son because he caught her with her pants down!!!! A little gender equality for you.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_(Italian_law)


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_(Italian_law)





> In detail, according to articles 576 and 577 is punishable with life imprisonment murder committed:
> 
> 1. In order to commit another crime, or in order to escape, of favor, or take advantage from another crime (art.61, sect.2);
> 
> ...


So she qualifies for, at least, a life sentence, according to number two?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

What kind of behavior would you expect from someone who would f**k her husband's father?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Geez. The dad's world has completely fallen apart.

His son is dead, his WW is going to prison, and his father is a POS... er... I mean _completely normal dude_ that's been banging his wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Geez. The dad's world has completely fallen apart.
> 
> His son is dead, his WW going to prison, and his father is a POS... er... I mean _completely normal dude_ that's been banging his wife.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I thought it was bad with that story a couple of years ago about the cop catching his fireman father having an affair with his wife, and I think in the act if I'm not mistaken. But this? My God! This woman is sadistic beyond belief. And she only gets 30 years?! Should be at the very least life without parole...and I mean at the *very* least.

Damn!


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Geez. The dad's world has completely fallen apart.
> 
> His son is dead, his WW is going to prison, and his father is a POS... er... I mean _completely normal dude_ that's been banging his wife.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The father-in-law completely threw her under the bus when she claimed he helped her. He said: ‘It is just another lie of that crazy woman.’


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

The mother was just living her life to the fullest so she'd have no regret. She's deserves to be happy, too, you know!!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

EunuchMonk said:


> The father-in-law completely threw her under the bus when she claimed he helped her. He said: ‘It is just another lie of that crazy woman.’


Well, it's probably the truth since she is obviously the one that killed that poor child. Of course, she drew first blood by trying to implicate him. Bad enough being guilty of adultery with your son's wife, but to be accused of being complicit in his grandchild's death to cover it up would probably be plenty enough to throw her right back under that same bus.

Who knows where the whole truth lies. I just feel awful for that dad right now. Like Gus said, this man's whole world has imploded.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Guess I should be glad that the people who raised me never killed me given everything. 
Makes being disowned and the black sheep of the family pretty...tolerable. 



MrsAldi said:


> I can't believe it
> Ending the life of an innocent child to cover up an affair.
> 30 years?
> *When did we stop giving life sentences?*
> ...


When it's a woman. Politically incorrect to say, but everyone knows it's true.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Geez. The dad's world has completely fallen apart.
> 
> His son is dead, his WW is going to prison, and his father is a POS... er... I mean _completely normal dude_ that's been banging his wife.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If this happened to me, they wouldn't face jail or humiliation. They would need a coin to pay Charon.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Palodyne said:


> If this happened to me, they wouldn't face jail or humiliation. They would need a coin to pay Charon.


I wonder if there are other children?

And did they DNA test the poor little mite?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

"She was then arrested and prosecutors at her court case branded her an “egocentric, manipulative liar.”

When Panarello confessed that her son had been killed, she blamed her husband’s father Andrea Stival."

You don't have to be Sigmund Freud to work out that she most likely has anti-social personality disorder and will happily stride out of her prison cell in 30 years as though nothing has happened and continue to destroy lives. People like this need to be locked up for life.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

peacem said:


> You don't have to be Sigmund Freud to work out that she most likely has anti-social personality disorder and will happily stride out of her prison cell in 30 years as though nothing has happened and continue to destroy lives. People like this need to be locked up for life.













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> https://uk.yahoo.com/news/mum-killed-her-son-8-090019951.html
> 
> Leaves me feeling cold. How could she do that to her own flesh and blood?


*By comparison, wild dogs have superlative morals and far more compassion!

And while I really don't believe in capital punishment, let's just say that heinous acts like this certainly gives me pause to think about it!

There is certainly a "warm" place in hell being reserved for unconsciable scum like them!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Not all parents love their children. We need to remove the rose-colored glasses that cause us to put mothers on a pedestal; just because they birthed a child.
> 
> I think this type of thing is going to become more common. It's always been with us throughout history; but nowadays, people won't let anything come between themselves and their pleasures. There's a lot more "me first" than there was even 20-30 years ago.
> 
> And what is it about Sicily, Italy? Isn't this the "motherland of the mafia"? Something in the water?? This crime seems especially weird, since I always think of Italians as being very family oriented; but maybe that's more an Italian-American thing???


They are, generally speaking.

But a psychopath will do what a psychopath will do, no matter where they live.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This stuff happens in every culture. 

This woman is a sociopath.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Personal said:


> To my wife's displeasure, I'm happy to occasionally rib her about the Mafia.
> 
> Funnily enough my wife's father largely hated his relatives, whereas her mother carries on about the importance of family (and the Catholic Church) all of the time. That said in my wife's experience despite not having anybody but her parents and two siblings around while (mostly) growing up in Australia. She was certainly surrounded by and a part of a community of lots of Italian migrants.
> 
> Incidentally my wife (and I) expect her relationship with her siblings to largely end, once her elderly mother dies.


I used to know Salvatore Banano, Joe Banano's son, who lived in Arizona. He was a made man, but he was the one who brought the Banano family out of the mob and tried to make them legitimate. I was managing a warehouse property he owned in Tucson and had no idea who he was.... until my then-boss told me. Made my blood run cold a bit I'll tell ya.


----------

